# Windows 7 & Arcview 3.2 GIS



## fadi12333 (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi All,
Could you please let me know how can I install Arcview 3.2 GIS software (from ESRI) in my Laptop HP DV6 1330 with Windows 7 operating system. I tried to install that software but I failed. Any reply will high appreciated.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

I would contact their customer service, I know they have patches and fixes, but i havent seen any for win7. There is a toll free number here:
http://support.esri.com/index.cfm?fa=homepage.homepage


----------

